

Ways to Make Money When You're Banned from Google AdSense - dfabulich
http://www.choiceofgames.com/blog/2010/09/8-ways-to-make-money-now-that-were-banned-from-adsense/

======
izend
I was banned from Google Adsense about a week before I was to receive my first
$100 pay check. I have estimated that if I was not banned I would have easily
made over $10k in ad revenue over the last 3 years.

I still have no idea why I was banned. I believe it was either I had my Google
Ad banner a little to close to my Flash Game, hence, they thought I was trying
to trick people into clicking the Ad. Or they did not like the fact that my
page had no "content" in their mind because it was just a Flash Game. Also, I
was banned about a week after I had a 5 times increase in traffic because I
was promoting my game on forums so that might have had something to do with
it.

The thing that I am pissed about now is the fact when I was banned only my
Domain was banned but I just recently found out my entire Google account is
banned from ever using AdSense for different domains.

If anyone is interested I can post the website and my appeal emails to Google.

------
leftnode
What about when you're me and you sell firearms, ammunition and firearm
accessories? You're banned until you have enough money to pay them. It can be
frustrating.

Edit: I'd love to hear some alternative options on how to advertise on large
networks (small firearm only networks haven't done much).

~~~
vaksel
advertise something else then upsell them on your site

i.e. buy advertising for your "i love guns" line of tshirts

then on your sales page say "get this shirt free with a purchase of any
gun"...then list 5 most commonly bought guns with your prices.

another option is to just skip the middle man. Do a google search for high
converting terms. i.e. "best gun for self defense"...then see if the first
site is privately owned. If it's an enthusiast site, contact them via whois
and offer a few bucks for advertising. $100/yr will work for most people. This
way it's like you are the first result, which = decent traffic. Just make a
flashy ad that gets people's attention...and offer them a deal. And you'll
have decent CTR, and decent conversions...all for the cost of 30-40 Google
clicks which might get you a single sale.

~~~
il
Don't do the upsell thing, Google will perceive it as cloaking and will kill
your account very quickly.

Contacting site owners is a good idea though, it's a simplified version of
media buys. You don't need to pay CPM or use an adserver, just whip up a
simple PHP/javascript code to rotate banners and track clicks and offer to pay
them monthly to split test your code with their existing banners.

~~~
vaksel
at worst Google would just reject the ad. It's worth trying.

another option is to use Google to get the people on the list...then upsell
them through the emails.

------
mathgladiator
If Google bans people, then isn't this exploitable for others to use against
competition/people/dissenters?

